# BBQ Rub



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

If any of you cookers would like to try our rub we are working on please PM me. We are looking for feedback on our first big batch.

It needs work but we'll get it right.

Thanks


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you Angler. Received it yesterday and will try it this weekend. Probably do a couple of spatchcock chickens and will let you know the results.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

My wife just called and said the rub made it to the house. I'll try it out this weekend and pm you what I think..

Thanks a bunch..


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Thank You!

I was worried about a dope dog destroying my mail....lol Carrying those bags around sure makes my truck smell good.

The Mrs and I await your feedback.....and please....we is grown ups. The brutal truth will do. And if you try it and think..."Hey...this is just like _____" we wanna hear that too.

Drew


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Drew, just got the rub in the mail! I will be doing some chicken halves on the WSM this weekend. I will report back to you for sure. Thanks again!!!!

JP


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I received it in the mail too. my son just made a run and picked up some Hickory and Pecan so we are planning to do a brisket tommorow. Let ya know. Thanks, Hector G.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Thank you for trying it. I took some over to one of my gourmet homies who actually has some culinary skills to try. He promptly poured it all out on some steaks.

Now...I really don't like alot of spice on my steaks but even my wife and I were surprised at how good they were.

And to everyone else...sorry but I have smoked thru my samples.

Thanks


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got mine in the mail too. Only problem is there is only about a teaspoon of it left. The envelope was torn in several places. The PO put what was left in a bigger envelope to save what was left. But thanks.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I got mine in the mail too. Only problem is there is only about a teaspoon of it left. The envelope was torn in several places. The PO put what was left in a bigger envelope to save what was left. But thanks.


Same here, guess the sorting machine at the PO only likes flat envelopes!!  I've got enough to do a tenderloin or a chicken so I'll give it a shot one day this week. My mailbox smells really GOOD!! Thanks Drew!


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

I got mine yesterday and cooked some ribs today, the rub was good. Thanks


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I got mine Friday and used it today on some ribs. It was pretty dang good. I'd probably buy some if it was readily availible.


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

*good rub*

I also used the rub on slab ribs. I put a little Italian dressing on the ribs and then rubbed with the seasoning almost into a paste. Smoked them low and slow and they had a wonderful flavor. Would purchase the seasoning.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

got mine too, hadnt had a chance to cook with it yet
it tasted good though


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone! Sorry about the mishaps. 

This first batch wasn't as good as we expected. My wife has had the flu and we haven't worked on that second go-round yet. We will this weekend if not before. 

I told her we could sew some into small burlap like bags and sell it as air freshners for your car. I know my truck was smelling pretty good for a while....lol


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I got it but didn't have a chance to use it on anything. It has a great taste and good smell though. I compared it to the rub I use now and its different. When I first opened it I thought it was going to be the same or similar but its not.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> I got it but didn't have a chance to use it on anything. It has a great taste and good smell though. I compared it to the rub I use now and its different. When I first opened it I thought it was going to be the same or similar but its not.


Glad you got it, putovez...lol


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

how do u get some of this stuff. do tell


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Thnanks all...we are out of samples but will be putting more together to sell. We plan a website too so stay...tuned.

If you PM'ed and got no reply it was because i was out of samples and aswering all of those PMs on a site this slow was a real PITA.

Thanks


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Angler2407 said:


> Glad you got it, putovez...lol




its going on some pork tomorrow. :cheers:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Howz da ST band camp treatin u Gilbert?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

its tough but I'll pull through


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Cool, G...let me know how it was.

My neighbor told us it would be great on potato chips. I left soon after to grocery shop and when I came back...my 16 yr old had made some homemade chips with our rub. WOW...is all I could say.

We made up another batch yesterday so I have a bit to sell. $10+ shipping buys you a pounds worth.

SweetmomsBBQ at aol.com if anyone is interested.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Angler2407 said:


> Cool, G...let me know how it was.
> 
> My neighbor told us it would be great on potato chips. I left soon after to grocery shop and when I came back...my 16 yr old had made some homemade chips with our rub. WOW...is all I could say.
> 
> ...


That should be two pounds worth..lol Sorry for the typo. And for the three of you that did order you will be getting 2 lbs.

Thanks


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Wow...that batch went fast. Thanks to you who bought some. I put it on E-bay too. I always heard that if you think you have something you can sell...try it out on E-bay....so we'll see. I better get to work on another.

I hear that now 2 cookoff teams plan on using our rub on their ribs on the 27th. One will be at the Rosenberg Masonic Lodge Cookoff which will be at the Ft Bend County Fairgrounds (see you there) and perhaps one down in Dickinson??? Looking forward to those results.

Look for Sweetmom's Duck Creek Poultry Rub to be available soon for some samplin'. 

And if you are on Facebook we'd love to have you as a fan. You'll get first shot at being a guinea pig for us there. Look us up!

Thanks!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

You going to have samples at the 2Cool Cookoff D. I'd like to try it out.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> You going to have samples at the 2Cool Cookoff D. I'd like to try it out.


Nah...sorry I won't be down for that one. My team will be in Rosenberg. If it was my decision we'd be with y'all....believe me.

I'll sell you a smaller package though if wanna try it.

.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

We are proud to announce that Sweetmom's Duck Creek Poultry Rub is now available too. We hope to have SweetmomsBBQ.com up and running full steam soon.

Thanks


----------

